# ...mesmo



## Artajerjes

Bom dia, 

Estou començando a estudar português, gostaria conhecer páginas web que sejam diccionarios o  conjugaçaos por favor.

Além disse, Eu entedou que usan "..mesmo" ao final da uma frase para poner enfasis. Como o que é isso?

Obrigado,


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Artajerjes. 

Nos nossos recursos você encontrará algumas sugestões de conjugadores.

Sobre o uso de _mesmo_, estou procurando uma discussão anterior para acrescentar. Ok, não achei.  Deixa eu pensar num exemplo.

_Isso que você acabou de me dizer, não é verdade mesmo._
_Desta vez ele foi embora mesmo._
_Estou sem tempo mesmo._

Os exemplos acima são algumas maneiras em que você pode usar _mesmo_ para dar ênfase.


----------



## Artajerjes

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo Artajerjes.
> Os exemplos acima são algumas maneiras em que você pode usar _mesmo_ para dar ênfase.


 
Muito obrigado mesmo... (Esta correto?)


----------



## Vanda

Corretíssimo.


----------



## Encolpius

Hola, como se traduce mesmo en esta frase? 

_ Por vezes é muito difícil *mesmo*, mas temos que tentar. 

A veces es muy difícil...., pero tenemos que intentar._ 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Encolpius said:


> Hola, como se traduce mesmo en esta frase?
> 
> _ Por vezes é muito difícil *mesmo*, mas temos que tentar.
> 
> A veces es muy difícil...., pero tenemos que intentar._
> 
> Muchas gracias!


A veces es *realmente* muy difícil, pero tenemos que intentar.

Cumprimentos

MA


----------



## Vanda

Encolpius, não se esqueça de olhar na parte do dicionário para ver se existe discussões sobre o assunto antes de abrir um tópico. 
Veja a lista de discussões que existem só no fórum Port/Esp com mesmo:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/mesmo

Role a barra até 
*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'mesmo' en el título:*
Só mesmo
...mesmo
mesmo
Embora/ Mesmo que
mesmo
Mesmo com
mesmo assim
é mesmo
mesmo


----------



## Encolpius

Vanda said:


> Encolpius, não se esqueça de olhar na parte do dicionário para ver se existe discussões sobre o assunto antes de abrir um tópico.
> Veja a lista de discussões que existem só no fórum Port/Esp com mesmo:
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/mesmomesmo



I used to check, but have so many questions, sometimes I forget. 
Mea culpa.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS SALAYA

No conosco mucho el idioma pero creo q una de los significados o aplicaciones de la palabra mesmo es para enfatizar un adjetivo...., Complementando el ejemplo de miguel antonio:

_Por vezes é muito difícil *mesmo*, mas temos que tentar. (Miguel Antonio)_
_ 
A veces es dificil...., pero tenemos que intentar (Miguel Antonio)

__A veces es dificilísimo...., pero tenemos que intentar (Juan Carlos Salaya)_

_es lo q puedo interpretar de la frase.  _


----------



## vf2000

Como era *mesmo *aquela música do Caetano Veloso?
Ele foi *mesmo *à festa?
Quem disse que eu votei no Lula? Não votei *mesmo*!

Alguns exemplos com verbos


----------



## Mangato

En español tenemos el adverbio *mismamente*,  en vía de desaparición, que muchas veces coincide con el significado de *mesmo*. Hoy se considera vulgar, y se sustituye por *precisamente* o *realmente.*


----------



## almufadado

"Eu disse para ele não ir, e ele foi *à mesma/mesmo*" -> (cabezota)

"O tipo *é mesmo* estúpido!" ->(de/en verdad)

"Ele atirou-se *mesmo* do precipício ! " ->(en realidad)

"_*Mesmo no ultimo momento*_ ainda tentei impedi-lo" -> (justo)

"É tudo _*o mesmo*_ ! " -> (calibre)

" Eu *vou à mesma*, *mesmo que tu* não vás !" -> ( Yo iré sin embargo, auque tu te quedes por ahí )


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Eu uso uma expressão que encaixa muito bem com a acepção “enfática” de _mesmo_ (vêm sendo os primeiros dois exemplos do Almufadado): *de veras*. Eis alguns exemplos:

_- Ese tipo es tonto de veras._
_- Esta vez mi novia me dejó de veras._
_- De veras estoy preocupado._

Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá.
> 
> Eu uso uma expressão que encaixa muito bem com a acepção “enfática” de _mesmo_ (vêm sendo os primeiros dois exemplos do Almufadado): *de veras*. Eis alguns exemplos:
> 
> _- Ese tipo es tonto de veras._
> _- Esta vez mi novia me dejó de veras._
> _- De veras estoy preocupado._
> 
> Abraços.


 
Que também existe em português na forma '_deveras_', embora a colocação não seja habitualmente idêntica
_- Esse tipo é deveras tonto._
_- (D)esta vez a minha namorada deixou-me deveras._
_- Estou deveras preocupado._
 nem o uso muito frequente (sobretudo no segundo exemplo).


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Que também existe em português na forma '_deveras_', embora a colocação não seja habitualmente idêntica
> _- Esse tipo é deveras tonto._
> _- (D)esta vez a minha namorada deixou-me deveras._
> _- Estou deveras preocupado._
> nem o uso muito frequente (sobretudo no segundo exemplo).


 
Essa espressão, deveras, também a temos no galego. Equivale algumas veceas a definitivamente, é outras a com certeza.


----------

